# 9-23 gulf



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Took a friend out with me today. we headed west towards the sulpher barge, 15mph winds out of the east. Made a nice 2-3 slop. Not too bad, just a bit uncomphy. Seas built up here and there to 5ft. Then layed down mid afternoon. About 5pm they started building again 15-20 northeast. Made it real sloppy.

We managed 2 respectible red grouper. lots of HUGE squirrelfish. baby red groupers.
We had a good time, even got that ramora who's been taunting me last 2 trips. Got him to nibble on my toes.lmao.. he was a curious lil bugger.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Living the High Life. Not bad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Been waiting fer my invite... purty werk! When you gonna visit Norfolk again?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

perty werk. what Al said


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

AL your invited, Just gotta get down here to Tampa,Fl

I wont be in Va in anytime soon. But if'n i do. Ill let ya know. Sure wouldn't mind getting some striped bass .


----------

